# How can I build a ram iv engine



## waterfire69 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a 1969 GTO Ram Air IV without the ram air engine, it has a 1970 455 HO. I have looked for a ram air iv engine for years, no luck. What is the best way to build a ram iv making it as original as possible? Any help is greatly appreciated. 

Waterfire


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

You have a desirable and valuable engine now in the 455 H.O. I would try and contact some of the reputable Pontiac engine builders out there and maybe even Jim Mattison of PHS and see if any of them knows of a collector who might be interested in a trade for that engine and a 69 RA IV. 

Can't hurt to try and they may be able to locate the engine for you to purchase outright. Most Pontiac guys would rather see a true RA IV go back to original so you might get some help there.


----------



## waterfire69 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you, I will give him a call


----------

